# Tornado Flush



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Took the outback to a closes keystone dealer( 90 miles) for warrenty work. Whlie it was in the shop I bought a tornado flush to be installed. Instead of lowering the underbelly they just cut a hole about 2'x 6' to install and taped up the seams. I did not know this untill we got our outback back home and were getting ready to leave for our camping trip







(%$#%^&*). however I did not let this ruin my week-end. But then I went to use the super cleaning power of the tornado flush I realized they had installed it into the gray tank. This was the point my wife said my ears began emmiting a red steam


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well as for cutting 2' x 6' in the under belly is a little over kill
But installing in the grey tank Why????
I would take it back to the dealer and tell them about it 
Maybe they'll give you another in the black tank for free since they messed up

Don


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well as for cutting 2' x 6' in the under belly is a little over kill
> But installing in the grey tank Why????
> I would take it back to the dealer and tell them about it
> Maybe they'll give you another in the black tank for free since they messed up
> ...


Do think the underbelly will be fine just taped up?

They installed in the wrong tank who knows why.

It's almost a 200 mile round trip and I don't have the time to make it before we leave for a two week vacation.

Should we ask them to pick it up? it was thier mistake


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

This is the 2nd time this has happened recently. Both cutting the underbelly and installing the flush on the grey tank. I believe the last time they got a free one installed correctly on the black tank. I'd keep an eye on the underbelly and make sure the tape seems hold. You may want to get something in writing that they'll fix it should something happen in the future.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At least you'll have a really clean grey tank....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto Rob, Yes I would do like Bill did just to play it safe

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty crummy deal, Crawford!

I would do everything I could to hold them accountable. If the method the dealer used works (I will be surprised), fine. However, if it starts to tear up your underbelly, I would hold their feet to the fire!









As far as installing in the wrong tank, that is definitely their fault, and they should be held accountable.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Agree that they have to put one where they were supposed to. I would get in writing that they cut a access hole in case it comes loose. If the patch came loose and air rushed in at highway speed, I would be concerned. Take a few pictures of there craftsmanship in case.

I would try to schedule a weekend trip near them and make arrangements to do the correct job while you are waiting.

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Two words....TIME and MILEAGE.

These clowns need to realize that it is EXPENSIVE to run our rigs up and down the highway these days. It is bad enough to HAVE to take the rigs in for warranty and/or recall work, but it is a bit too much to ask to have us make ANOTHER trip like that for their screw-up. You're a better man than I am. When I saw that I would have turned right around and went back.......proceeded to crawl up the service manager's aXX (off the soap box, Sidewinder...this is a family site)...I digress.

Call them and talk to EVERYONE right up to the owner of the shop before you leave home. it seems to me that they wwon't have a choice but to install a second one in the black tank....there's a great big hole in the side of the gray tank now. They don't have a leg to stand on!

Sidewinder


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sidewinder nailed it. Make them PAY for their mistake. Leave the QF in the grey tank and have them install another one in the Black Tank...at their expense PLUS a credit in their store for your gas expense.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas

The dealer offerd to install new one at no cost into the black tank. He aslo will pay for my gas. Not a bad deal.







I'm still working on them to either pick up or deliver. Its the time factor that has got me, only one weekend before we go on vacation.

Crawford


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wait til after the vacation and leave one 'dump' in the black tank for Gilligan when he installs it correctly.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Wait til after the vacation and leave one 'dump' in the black tank for Gilligan when he installs it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shocked you would say such a thing.









I'm more shocked that I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

specialcampers said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Wait til after the vacation and leave one 'dump' in the black tank for Gilligan when he installs it correctly.
> ...


Just gotta watch out for the "Shop Disposal Fees" that the dealer charges........


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm thinking the access hole under the Quickie Flush may be a good thing down the road sometime. I think a 2' x 6' hole is way too large though and I doubt if tape will hold it for long.

I would have them put screws in it like Bill's post.

Good Luck!


----------

